# Intergrated Garage Door Opener



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

When I bought my ECO a couple of weeks ago, the salesman made a comment that the little 'slots' on the front center ceiling, behind the light controls, was not the microphone for the Bluetooth system (as I thought), but a intergrated garage door opener. It still appears to be a microphone. But, is there, or an option for a garage door opener?

I know one thing, if I was a car salesman of any type, before I would stand around the showroom like a friggin' lump on a log (like we so often see), I would spend my time learing every **** thing about every car I sold. Boy, is this country getting stupid!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol what? Typical salesman. Sunlinefan did it and has a write up here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...stalled-homelink-module-overhead-console.html . Not sure if you have HomeLink but it might come in handy.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

I understand what Sunlinefan did, and it seems pretty easy. But, when you ask: "Not sure if you have HomeLink .........." What did you mean by that? The Homelink module Sunlinefan installed opens all garage doors once programmed, no? Kinda sounded like something was needed in the home to work with the module?

Also, does this module fit the overhead in the microphone compartment only? As I do not have the sunroof compartment.

Yes, this is a good option. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Just did a quick search and it looks like "homelink" is a universal RF transmitter. Sorry for that statement, I thought it was tied to a specific brand. What is HomeLink? - Ask.cars.com

EDIT: If im not mistaken I have seen this installed in the microphone area before, I just cant find the thread.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Based on the experience of Sunlinefan, I attempted to install a Homelink module in the overhead console area. My issue is/was that I do not have a sunroof, so my available area in the overhead console is smaller than the console for the sunroof. Bottom line is that I could get it packaged and also installed, but the mounting of the buttons was a problem. Spent many hours on this and finally gave up and put everything back into place. I can live with a garage door opener on my RH sunvisor. Bottom line is that packaging was too tight for me with my overhead console. I am driving a 2012 LT RS manual without a sunroof option.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, I just saw last weekend how small the overhead is on a non-sunroof car. Would be tight for sure.

But yes, the box does all the magic. As long as you can connect the rubber buttons to it and give it a 12v power source, it's good to go.

Nothing says you have to mount it overhead either, it's just where I'm used to it. You could mount it on the dash, door panel, anywhere with a close, constant 12v source.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son's 2010 Nitro came equipped with a built in universal garage door opener, he could program his garage door receiver to receive that code. But on his other cars, still needs that visor clip on transmitter.

Man, I am an idiot, when I dropped off my Cruze for that power rack replacement and got a loaner, drove home forgetting to take my transmitter, so I couldn't even get in my own home! I had to drive back to pull off that remote. But what would I do if it was built into that car?

Just something to think about. What may sound good for one instance, may not be so good for another instance.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NickD said:


> Son's 2010 Nitro came equipped with a built in universal garage door opener, he could program his garage door receiver to receive that code. But on his other cars, still needs that visor clip on transmitter.
> 
> Man, I am an idiot, when I dropped off my Cruze for that power rack replacement and got a loaner, drove home forgetting to take my transmitter, so I couldn't even get in my own home! I had to drive back to pull off that remote. But what would I do if it was built into that car?
> 
> Just something to think about. What may sound good for one instance, may not be so good for another instance.


Take the whole module with you. It may just snap off... Then find a 12V battery connect it quickly and press button.

Or just get a transmitter.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Take the whole module with you. It may just snap off... Then find a 12V battery connect it quickly and press button.
> 
> Or just get a transmitter.


Not so easy. I had to destroy the sunvisor of the van I got mine out of. The wires go way in there too.

I guess that's a good thing though, can't easily smash-n-grab.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, and don't forget to reprogram your receiver when you get rid of that then old vehicle. Why can't I ever remember how to do that without trying to remember where I left the instruction book? Something about holding two buttons down while pressing a third ten times in less than two seconds.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, and don't forget to reprogram your receiver when you get rid of that then old vehicle. Why can't I ever remember how to do that without trying to remember where I left the instruction book? Something about holding two buttons down while pressing a third ten times in less than two seconds.


Press and hold the outer two buttons at the same time. The light will be on solid and then after like 10 seconds, flash rapidly. Let go when it flashes rapidly.

Clearly I've done this way too many times. Mostly when it wouldn't program and I'd have to clear it and re-do.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

SunLineFan, ........... I noticed that it was very difficult to pull down the panel to my microphone/light panel. I wanted to inspect the room in there. I believe you mentioned pulling down your panel, with the sun roof buttons, from the front (toward the windshield). Seems you pulled down the entire panel with the lights/mic/sunroof buttons? I do not want to break the thing. Can you give a heads up on accessing this area? Again, I only have the light/mic panel.

Thanks for all your info.




Sunline Fan said:


> Yeah, I just saw last weekend how small the overhead is on a non-sunroof car. Would be tight for sure.
> 
> But yes, the box does all the magic. As long as you can connect the rubber buttons to it and give it a 12v power source, it's good to go.
> 
> Nothing says you have to mount it overhead either, it's just where I'm used to it. You could mount it on the dash, door panel, anywhere with a close, constant 12v source.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

It would be easier to just reprogram the main unit, at least mine is. I hold relearn button for 6 seconds and it drops all learned remotes then I hit relearn and press open buttons on each remote I need to relearn.


----------

